# Fitzwilliam Hunt - Cambridgeshire



## Judgemental (3 August 2018)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...saboteurs.html

 Disgraceful conduct that brings hunting everywhere into disrepute.

 What is more, it is a wholly unprovoked and unnecessary attack.

 The hunt, the Fitzwilliam should ban the individual for life.

Furthermore the hunt should be written to by the MFHA and told how to take a proactive position when it comes to telling their supporters how to behave, when hunt saboteurs are present.


----------



## spacefaer (5 August 2018)

Link doesn't work.

And I would be wary of the Daily Fail's interpretation of "facts", whatever it is they are allegedly reporting


----------



## popsdosh (5 August 2018)

spacefaer said:



			Link doesn't work.

And I would be wary of the Daily Fail's interpretation of "facts", whatever it is they are allegedly reporting
		
Click to expand...

Oh the daily fail has been fed information from Where ? (couldnt be anties)  .I was there and its not how I saw it ,an over reaction maybe but the reason behind it was intimidation . I think you may find it has been removed by the DF on legal advice as solicitors have been instructed to pursue it .


----------

